# neue koi



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

hallo!

hier zwei neue koi die jetzt in meinem teich bei 15grad schwimmen.

ein doitsu sanke 27cm







und ein doitsu ochiba 26cm






was haltet ihr davon


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

Hallo Lobo, 

schöne Fische. 
Darf man fragen, bei wem du deine Fische kauftst? 

An der großen Schwanzflosse kann man jetzt schon erkennen, dass der Ochiba ein rießen Brocken wird.   

Ich möchte schon lange einen Doitsu Ochiba und irgendwann kaufe ich mir auch einen. 

Viel, viel Freude mit den Neuen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

hi
hier noch einige neuzugänge  

doitsu showa 26cm






hariwake 25cm






kohaku 25cm











kage showa 26cm
bilder sind leider nicht so gut











da weiß ich nicht was das für einer ist. 15cm--hat mir halt gefallen.sieht aus wie ein gelber suhsui.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

jo, hätte ich auch alle genommen 
Sind wirklich nett anzusehen, gratuliere

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Hai!

Schöne Fischlies.
Den letzten Doits würde ich vielleicht bei Doitsu Kujaku einsortieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo Lobo, 

sehr schöne Fische hast du eingekauft. 

Ist der Kohaku beschuppt, oder doitsu? Kann ich nicht erkennen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Kohaku beschuppt, oder doitsu?



hi rainer!

es ist ein doitsu.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Die Intensität der Farben und die klaren Abgrenzungen finde ich bei den doitsu schon beeindruckend.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

hi rainer!

geh mal auf diese seite

* defekter Link entfernt *

da hole ich meine fische.die seite ist noch im aufbau---da sind aber schöne fische---leider alle schon verkauft


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte auch mal meine Neuen vorstellen 





  und  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sowie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und ich lass mich mal überraschen was aus denen wird 


Tschöööö und bis dann kwoddel

www.kois-fuer-kenner.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2005)

ich bin kurz davor diesen Thread zu schliessen, wenn dieses "Doogie-neidisch-machen" nicht aufhört   :twisted: 

Nein, war nur Spass... ich würd auch so gern wieder investieren, aber ich finde einfach nicht das was ich suche bei mir in der Gegend...
sowas:







oder sowas:







nur halt in klein 
Oder sowas wie meine Vor-Poster nun in ihrem Teich haben, die würden mir fast ausnahmslos auch gefallen 
ist halt schwer in einem Koi-Entwicklungsland sowas zu günstigen Preisen zu bekommen...
 


lG
Doogie


----------

